# Stolen Hunting Truck



## golden acres

Please help me find my truck that was stolen last night at 2:30am from my house in deer park Texas, I will pay a reward or give someone a 160 class buck off my ranch in Cotulla Texas. if info leading to the arrest. It's a 96 Chevy 4x4 rhino lined all over the outside, top drive with a large quail ft. bumper. If anyone has any info I will take care of them...... please contact me @ www.texasandmexicohunting.com Thanks Guys, Jeff


----------



## Outcast

dang nice rig.............I live across the channel from ya and I'll keep an eye out!

Brice


----------



## Old Whaler

Man that just sucks!!!!! I live off 59 south in Richmond. I'll keep an eye out for it.


----------



## spotsndots

sorry to hear about your truck being stolen...I sure hope you find it.


----------



## golden acres

Thanks, please send to all your huntn buddies. this rig cant go far( I would not think )


----------



## saltyoperator

Shouldn't be hard to miss! Sorry for your loss. Hopefully the theives get what they deserve! Hopefully its not hunters,but probably is,who else would have a need for a truck like that!


----------



## Redfishr

I hope you find the piece of ant shheeet that got it.
Good luck


----------



## HuntNFishNick

I hate to say this but its probably on the guys place who ever stole it. A buddy of mine had his hunting jeep slolen and a border patrol person stopped the guy about 5 miles from his turn off for his lease. They drive straight there and try to get to their place before day light. In your case they trailored it probably.


----------



## Baystlth1

I can't wait to hear how that was stolen. They must have disassembled it. On a traier it would not go under the overpasses in Houston. That thief has some big nads.


----------



## golden acres

You can drive it on the street, the back stand retracts down, in fact I was going to drive it to my ranch yesterday morning, that where I am now. but it was almost out of gas and the tires needed alot of air. you cant put it on a trailer unless its a lowboy or you will hit a bridge. I hope I dont find them ( I own a backhoe and a few thousand acres I dont think anyone would miss them). thanks for the support.


----------



## bountyhunter

I'm passing the word around! Can we shoot the A-holes that did this or do you want us to save them for you?


----------



## Bucksnort

what a bummer. that rig should be easy to spot if its on the streets. thats probably why it is hidden away right now. I'll make sure to look around town and put out some feelers.


----------



## troutslayer

inside job.....hate to say it......goodluck finding it


----------



## Bryce

I just sent the following email to various deer contest -

Los Cazadores (gary machen & larry weishun)
Freer deer camp - mike levee
Muy Grande Village - lionel
Cola Blanca
Texas Gulf Coast Deer Competition
Texas Buck & Boar (Sabinal)

PLEASE put a picture of this stolen top drive in your store front window.
Stolen from Deer Park TX, Wed nov 7, 2:30 AM
reward = hunt for 160" class deer

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=141512


----------



## Viking48

golden acres said:


> You can drive it on the street, the back stand retracts down, in fact I was going to drive it to my ranch yesterday morning, that where I am now. but it was almost out of gas and the tires needed alot of air. you cant put it on a trailer unless its a lowboy or you will hit a bridge. I hope I dont find them ( I own a backhoe and a few thousand acres I dont think anyone would miss them). thanks for the support.


I'll be glad to dig the hole for you. Lowlifes. Good luck finding it - we'll keep our eyes out.


----------



## deadeye68

What about checking with the local news stations about looking at the trans star cameras at least you will know if they left the area and which way they went. I live in Deerpark and will cruise the warehouse areas just to see what I can see. Sorry this happened to you, I can't stand a thief.


----------



## br549

Better get that info to the Border Patrol incase that thing has headed south for the winter!


----------



## 85LoneStar

I live in Deer Park too, on the corner of a somewhat busy street.
I have a '93 p/u and regularly have men drive up and ask me if I want to sell it so they can use it for their "work truck".
The last guy was driving a black H2 Hummer!

Good luck, I sure wish I could find it for ya.


----------



## haparks

I Hope U Getum Bud--give Um An Old Fashon Fixin


----------



## Mschuste

I hate people like that. It ticks me off. I live in SA, but I will keep my eyes open. I will let some people know and send them pictures of the truck. I hope you DO catch the SOB's.


----------



## Mont

you need to put this on TTMB too. Lot's more eyeballs there.


----------



## fish'n

DUDE I just saw that rig. It is right by my house, sum wet back stole it and put it up for sale another one bought it


----------



## buckduster

Where are you at that you just saw it and how do you know it was a "*******"


----------



## fish'n

I am from Louisianna near the New Orleans stadium and i knoe it was a wet bak because he couldn't speak any english.


----------



## FREON

fish'n said:


> DUDE I just saw that rig. It is right by my house, sum wet back stole it and put it up for sale another one bought it


 If you are trying to be funny, it's not working. This forum is not the place for your type of post. You need to grow up. Sent you a little rep for your effort at humor.


----------



## buckduster

Go play in the street little boy! It is my cousin's truck and he needs serious help to find it not from jackarses like you!


----------



## Hal01

This is serious business son. If indeed you actually spotted the truck call Jeff Mallett 713-294-8609 (found this contact info from his website).


----------



## Jack Daniels

I would definately flood the hunting community with info about your truck like online hunting forums, deer contests like the poster above did, and even an add in a couple of the popular hunting magazines. It had to have been a hunter (peckerwood hunter that is) that stole it. This should stick out like a sore thumb. They can remove all of the racks and bumpers to hide it, but that Rhino lining will always be a dead give away. 

It's a darn shame that someone has the audacity to steal something like that. Are you positive it wasn't a buddy playing a trick on you? I hope that isn't the case, but everyone has at least a couple of dumb friends.

We'll keep our eyes open in San Antonio and South Texas. It ain't right to mess with a man's hunting!!!


----------



## golden acres

Thanks, to all you guys for everything. Mont... thanks buckduster for the backup this site is great but some guys dont ever grow up. did MOnt red him out????? just put some hunters out in the stand. if in fact you spotted the truck please call me if you did not please stay off the posts, there are people here that want to help, put yourself in my shoes to have a 35k truck stolen.........................


----------



## golden acres

if it was a buddy he wont be my buddy anymore..........


----------



## no bait

fish'n said:


> I am from Louisianna near the New Orleans stadium and i knoe it was a wet bak because he couldn't speak any english.


 THEY ARE SOME PEOPLE IN THE UNITED SATES THAT DON'T SPEAK ENGLISH AND THEY ARE NOT WET BACKS. NOW SOME PEOPLE CAN SPEAK VERY WELL ENGLISH BUT CAN'T SPELL WORTH A CR--..


----------



## Kyle 1974

I'll keep an eye out for it in East texas. Not sure how likely of a location east texas is, but you never know.


----------



## young_gun08

this isn't the time to be playing around fish'n. This man needs help for a serious cause so serious that he is putting up a reward.

I hope for the best and i will keep my eyes and ears open for you


----------



## BALZTOWAL

Maybe This Thread Needs An Min Age Requirement.


----------



## phishtales

*out of line....*

Racial slurs, including those that stereotype every spanish speaking person, are way out of line, especially from a semiliterate 14 year old..worse when someone is really lookin for some help


----------



## Hard Head

I see Band Camp in someone's future.



fish'n said:


> I am from Louisianna near the New Orleans stadium and i knoe it was a wet bak because he couldn't speak any english.


----------



## JustSlabs

I know a few people in deer park and surrounding areas and i'll tell them to be on the lookout. Anyone you know submit it to be on Overhaulin'?


----------



## JLC72

Any luck finding the truck?


----------



## warcat

Hard Head said:


> I see Band Camp in someone's future.


Did anyone try contacting fish'n via PM? He might be telling the truth, just a little on the slow side. It doesn't sound like he's joking to me. It sounds like he might lack a little education, but be an honest guy.


----------



## Hal01

warcat said:


> Did anyone try contacting fish'n via PM? He might be telling the truth, just a little on the slow side. It doesn't sound like he's joking to me. It sounds like he might lack a little education, but be an honest guy.


He's been banned.


----------



## Bucksnort

warcat said:


> Did anyone try contacting fish'n via PM? He might be telling the truth, just a little on the slow side. It doesn't sound like he's joking to me. It sounds like he might lack a little education, but be an honest guy.


or just a little tact. I'm pretty sure he was a kid just trying to be funny. Would like to know what the status is.


----------



## golden acres

TRUCK FOUND, HPD recovered the truck today in a field off MLK, south of 610. The rack and front bumber were taken, and the truck torn up. It had to be a hunter so if anyone on the lease shows up with new racks and quail bumbers let me know, the pos that took it knew what he was doing the rack was around 2000 lbs and was welded to the frame... they took a torch and cut the front bumper off.... due to the fact that the whole truck was rhino lined made it impossible for fingerprints, the glock 23 that was in the front seat will turn up someday, THANKS TO ALL OF YOU FOR THE HELP AND THE DEER PARK PD FOR THERE HELP. If I could have a say in the guy (kid ) that was banned. think about this we all have done some stupid things in out life.... i'm sure he learned a lesson and will be a better person FOR 2 cool, if it was up to me I would let him back, but I don't make the rules.... Thanks again, to everyone for the help....Jeff Mallett


----------



## notoj

glad to hear you got some of it back ............



Troy


----------



## Charles Helm

Glad to hear you got part of it back. I hope everyone keeps an eye out for the guy with a new (stolen) rig this year.


----------



## Pathfinder

It's good news that you got at least part of it back. It never ceases to amaze me the effort that thieves put forth to stealing. If they were to weigh the risk and work needed to pull this off, they probably could have been well on there way to building their own, legally and with gratification!


----------



## Baystlth1

Glad you recovered the truck. I felt like it would show up; no way to move something like that w/o getting caught. I hope they catch the dummy with a new bumper.


----------



## Bryce

Too bad that they trashed your rig.
The POS that ripped you off had to be a deer/quail hunter.
I like to think that all our hunting bloodbrothers are stand-up/honest folks, i guess maybe only 99.9% are.

P.S.- Great looking web site!


----------



## golden acres

2 coolers strike again, thanks to a 2 cooler in Dallas Texas area I was able to get me property back, Bob Lacy screen name bobL saw the ad on Craig's List for my property and contacted me about it and after negotiating with the suspect bob helped the police dept. set him up. The rack and quail bumper and pistol were recovered at the scene and the suspect 2 cooler Brian Helms was question and per the police dept will be charged in the in the incident ( multiple felonies ) Mr. Helms screen name is misterfitter something. I would hope that 2 cool will terminate Mr. Helms. On the up side Mr. Lacy will be arriving This Sunday In Mexico for My promised deer hunt, I think he is a little excited about the hunt I have a nice Buck ready for him&#8230;.. I wanted to thank all of you the Deer Park Police Dept ( Det. Tryon ) an the Dickinson Police and especially Bob Lacy for his help. Here are some pics of the property that was recovered


----------



## golden acres

*propert recovered*

2 coolers strike again, thanks to a 2 cooler in Dallas Texas area I was able to get me property back, Bob Lacy screen name bobL saw the ad on Craig's List for my property and contacted me about it and after negotiating with the suspect bob helped the police dept. set him up. The rack and quail bumper and pistol were recovered at the scene and the suspect 2 cooler Brian Helms was question and per the police dept will be charged in the in the incident ( multiple felonies ) Mr. Helms screen name is misterfitter something. I would hope that 2 cool will terminate Mr. Helms. On the up side Mr. Lacy will be arriving This Sunday In Mexico for My promised deer hunt, I think he is a little excited about the hunt I have a nice Buck ready for him&#8230;.. I wanted to thank all of you the Deer Park Police Dept ( Det. Tryon ) an the Dickinson Police and especially Bob Lacy for his help. Here are some pics of the property that was recovered


----------



## Outcast

Awesome! Burn the thief at the stake!


----------



## Redfishr

Great, I cant stand thieves........


----------



## Bret

Glad you got your stuff back.. Please post pics of the deer Mr lacy takes.. 
dam thieves...... hope he gets some real jail time.


----------



## StinkBait

So let me get this straight, the thief was actually a member here? WOW, what a worthless POS. Kudos to Mr. Lacy for his freelance investigator work, enjoy the hunt Mr. Lacy you deserve it!


----------



## Fishdaze

Incredible!!!!! Glad you got your property back. I still can't believe the crook was a member of this forum. Be sure and post picks of Mr. Lacy's hunt.

Way to go Mr. Lacy!


----------



## NWW

Great news!


----------



## haparks

way to go 2 coolers i love this site-- this again proves there are so many more great people in the world than bad--and 2 cool is filled with alot of great people-- i have met lots of yall and am a better person for it


----------



## JD761

That's fantastic news! Good luck to y'all on the hunt!


----------



## trodery

I'll get the tar and feathers ready!


----------



## catch 5

Wow thats pretty awesome. And to think it was a inside (2cool) job. Glad yall caught him.


----------



## Mike Jennings

that is fantastic news Jeff.
and a big 2cool thank you to Mr.Lacy,,hope the Hunt is a compleate success,


----------



## kingfisherred

*Craigslist post*

Here is the link where the moron tried to sell the racks. Cannot believe the guy thought he could get away with something like this. Glad you got your stuff back...

http://dallas.craigslist.org/spo/495428570.html


----------



## TroutMaster76

Awesome! So glad to hear that the property was recovered & the POS will get to face justice.


----------



## Hotrod

Dumb crook!. Hope he shoots a Big-un!


----------



## swtmike

What an idiot! Although it was a hassle, I'm glad to hear you got everything back. Good luck on the hunt, I think its well deserved!


----------



## JLC72

Good deal. Hope he gets him a big buck for that great work.


----------



## raw10628

Wow! Some people never seize to amaze me. Glad you got your rig back. What a great thing the internet and this forum have become, helping each other recover stolen property in different cities.


----------



## jtburf

Glad you will soon have your rig running but here is a heads up to all 2coolers who have expensive rigs sitting out there ...

http://www.trackingtheworld.com/wtavl.htm

*WorldTracker AVL*

*Overview
*The new WorldTracker Fleet Manager is an advanced Automatic Vehicle Location (AVL) device that combines GPS technology with GSM GPRS or SMS technology for real time tracking, polling, security and fleet management purposes.​One of the smallest and most economical and powerful wireless IP (GPRS/GSM) ruggedized mobile tracking device available today. Includes built in TCP/IP and UDP capability that allows for complete flexibility for a user in customizing a mobile tracking application. GPS data is made available on-board the WordTracker AVL for transmission to your centralized operations center and/or to our web based tracking service. The wireless data and voice port are designed for e-mail or voice communication with users.​
*Specifications*


L x W x H: 4.25 x 3.0 x 1.25 in
Housing: Seamless Aluminum Extrusion
TX Power: Class 4 (2W @850/900 MHz)
Class 1 (1W @1800/1900 MHz)
Frequency: 850/900/1800/1900
Host Protocols: PPP, AT, UDP, TCP/IP\
Internal Protocols: UDP (PAD), TCP (PAD)
API Control/Status: AT or UDP(PAD), CMUX
Friend's IP Feature
CE Mark
EMark
Voice: AMR, FR, EFR , HR
CS Data: Asynchronous, Transparent and Non-Transparent up to 9.6 KB
GSM SMS: Text, PDU, MO/MT, CB
Operating: -30°C to +70°C
Storage: -40°C to +85°C
Humidity: Up to 95% non-condensing
Vibration: In accordance with SAE J1211
SIM Access: External
GSM Antenna: TNC
LEDs: 3 Status Indicators
I/O Connector: (12 Pin Wago)
2 User Inputs
1 Output
Ignition Sense
Serial Data in/out
GSM2218-00 (NEMA, Binary & TAIP)
*Industries using GPS vehicle tracking software. *

Food & beverage
Distribution
Utilities
Maintenance
Emergency services
Lawn maintenance
Pest control
Electricians
Plumbers
Trucking
Manufacturers
Sales organizations
Surveying
Used car dealers
Government
*Benefits of GPS Vehicle Tracking: *

*Increased Productivity/Reduction in Fuel Costs* -- Find closest vehicle to respond to a service call, and route fleets more efficiently by monitoring routes and evaluating historical data.
*Compliance with Programmed Routes* -- Ensure drivers do not deviate from authorized route; view entire movement history.
*Better Customer Service/Customer Retention* -- Faster response to service requests and accurate, reliable delivery status at any given time leads to more satisfied customers.
*Driver Accountability* -- Verify that drivers met expected appointments or service calls.
*Reduction in Unauthorized Vehicle Use* -- Monitor personal use of take-home vehicles; Eliminate moonlighting activities.
*Decrease in Speed/Increase in Personnel Safety* -- Reward good drivers for compliance with company policies and traffic laws by knowing how fast a vehicle is being driven and for how long it travlelled at a predefined speed.
*Lower Insurance Rates* -- Accurately document where all vehicles are at all times; Reject frivolous property damage claims.
*Complete Historical Record of Fleet Activities* -- View, print, or save reports at any time

You Guys/Gals might consider one of these type of systems ....

John


----------



## Charles Helm

I'm glad to hear that you got it back.


----------



## golden acres

thanks monte, I got the e-mail I would like to donate a hunt for something charitable on 2 cool please advise this year or next........... P.S. I will post pics of Bobs buck, we will look for something BIG if we cant find that I have a 24 inch 8 pt that is a corn hog at one of my feeders.........


----------



## Bily Lovec

whats bob's handle so we can green him up


----------



## LIONESS-270

We are so very glad that you have recovered your stuff...and Thanks to all those who helped.

I'm thinking that he could not have done this alone...if so, I hope they get all that were involved....

Wishing you both a great and safe hunt!....and a very Merry Christmas.

charlie & Robs


----------



## golden acres

i think is bobl


----------



## Old Whaler

So glad to see you got the truck and rack back. Do you know what charges were filed and is he still in jail? Did he have any priors and was he on parole or probabtion? Hopefully, they will lock him up for a long time.



golden acres said:


> i think is bobl


----------



## espanolabass

Thats a great ending. Now lets see some pics of the hunt when bobl gets back!!


----------



## Earl

I'm glad you got your stuff back! Way to go Mr. Lacy! Earl


----------



## deadeye68

Great end to a sorry situation, glad to see the recovery of your stuff and efforts of 2coolers lending a hand. I hope ya'll have a great hunt (we need pictures) and a Merry Christmas.


----------



## Bucksnort

That is great that you have recovered everything. Its probably not this guys first go around with the law so maybe he'll get a hunting judge to preside over his trial. Shame he was registered on here. Never heard of him though. Probably using this board and others to target his victims. It is fantastic another 2cooler found this and had his eye out for you. Hope ya'll have a fantastic hunt. Show us some pix. We want to see the Hero.!!! I gotta go find bobL and give him som green


----------



## Swampa

Criminals are so f..ing stupid. Can't trust anyone (especially on the internet). Makes me think, I bought a ranchhand the other day off of Craigslist from a very shady lady. She told me about three different stories as to why she was selling it and none of them added up. I wonder if it was stolen!


----------



## Hotrod

bobl, post up. See your online. Thanks for the good eye.


----------



## Captn C

Hey...if the guy is not in jail...could you send him over to Joe Horns house? I need him to pick a few thing up over there!



Great to hear the bastage is busted!


----------



## DIRECT INJECTION

I Will Be On The Look Out For It I Hunt In The Hill Country And I Am Back And Forth All The Time We Need A Number.


----------



## Old Whaler

It's been found thanks to bobl, a 2Cooler. Thief arrested and he got everything back.


SHALLOW RUNNER said:


> I Will Be On The Look Out For It I Hunt In The Hill Country And I Am Back And Forth All The Time We Need A Number.


----------



## Bull Minnow

Great News! The nerve of some people!!! I hope this guy gets the book thrown at him. Unethical SOB.


----------



## Hotrod

Hopefully the DA and the Judge all hunt and have Top-Drives.


----------



## Viking48

Great news - I know it's been a hassle but you have to be relieved to get it back. Can't believe some moron would try to sell it after all the posts on here - DUH!!!! Thank God you can't fix stupid.


----------



## Batboy0068

glad u got it back kinda stupid to steal someting like that it sticks out like a sore thumb


----------



## deke

That is pretty cool. Glad you got your stuff back.


----------



## golden acres

Deer park PD filed theft of a firearm.... The vehicle task force out of Galveston filed something over 20grand (poss. of stolen property) there is 2 fels. plus the da out of Harris will not file theft of a vehicle, even thought they got a confession... figure that out....???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## jtburf

I'm serious you should look into one of the asset trackers I posted...

I do not sell them but in your business it is worth it...

John


----------



## fishy

Thats great. It just amazes me what this website can do. Congrats


----------



## Bucksnort

golden acres said:


> Deer park PD filed theft of a firearm.... The vehicle task force out of Galveston filed something over 20grand (poss. of stolen property) there is 2 fels. plus the da out of Harris will not file theft of a vehicle, even thought they got a confession... figure that out....???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


Remember the DA is an elected official.


----------



## bobl

*Reward huntin trip*

Well its Saturday night and the truck is loaded. I am leaving out in the mornin to go meet Jeff in Mexico. I must say i am gettin pretty darn exictied for this huntin trip. It will be the chance at anything bigger than i have ever hunted for. I would like to say that i am greatful for this chance at what will be a hunt to remember. I will post up some pics after we get back form this awesome hunt, this is going to be 2cool!!! 
thanks to all
Bobl


----------



## scwine

bobl said:


> Well its Saturday night and the truck is loaded. I am leaving out in the mornin to go meet Jeff in Mexico. I must say i am gettin pretty darn exictied for this huntin trip. It will be the chance at anything bigger than i have ever hunted for. I would like to say that i am greatful for this chance at what will be a hunt to remember. I will post up some pics after we get back form this awesome hunt, this is going to be 2cool!!!
> thanks to all
> Bobl


Good Luck Bobl!!! Stay safe and here's some green!


----------



## activescrape

Go get a big buck bobl. Way to look out for the other guy.


----------



## El Cazador

Good luck Bob - get a big 'un!


----------



## Too Tall

bobl said:


> Well its Saturday night and the truck is loaded. I am leaving out in the mornin to go meet Jeff in Mexico. I must say i am gettin pretty darn exictied for this huntin trip. It will be the chance at anything bigger than i have ever hunted for. I would like to say that i am greatful for this chance at what will be a hunt to remember. I will post up some pics after we get back form this awesome hunt, this is going to be 2cool!!!
> thanks to all
> Bobl


Bobl first of all. Thank you for making it possible for the gentleman to get his gear back. Secondly I hope you get the big one. Good luck on the hunt. Looking forward to the pictures and stories.


----------



## JLC72

Bob, I hope you get a buck of a life time and have a very safe and fun trip. Can't wait to hear how it goes.


----------



## capt_joe

You go Bob..........Good luck..........2cool


----------



## golden acres

Well its 5:15 in the morning and I spoke to my guy in mexico and Bob made it to the ranch. I had to take care of some things in Austin today but i'm leaving about 5 today. I'm keeping the story going because I think its 2cool how everything went down. so Just an update. by wed or thurs there should be some 2cool pic on the web...........Jeff


----------



## WilliamH

How did it go down? Did someone try to sell the truck to Bob? Glad you got your truck back.


----------



## fuelish1

bobl said:


> Well its Saturday night and the truck is loaded. I am leaving out in the mornin to go meet Jeff in Mexico. I must say i am gettin pretty darn exictied for this huntin trip. It will be the chance at anything bigger than i have ever hunted for. I would like to say that i am greatful for this chance at what will be a hunt to remember. I will post up some pics after we get back form this awesome hunt, this is going to be 2cool!!!
> thanks to all
> Bobl


Congrats on the trip, I hope you shoot a big 'un! I'm glad the stolen rig was found and hope the theif gets EVERY possible charge booked against him, I HATE theives!!!!!:hairout:

On a sidenote.....so much for my idea of building an identical vehicle to get a good hunting trip! LOL:rotfl:


----------



## golden acres

yes bobl found the rig on craigs list in dallas


----------



## JLC72

Any report on how Bob did yet??


----------



## JLC72

Did I miss the report on Bob's hunt or are they just not back yet?


----------



## Hal01

It appears the suspect Briam Helms is trying to raise some $$. Check out: http://houston.craigslist.org/rvs/508702032.htmlReply to: [email protected]
Date: 2007-12-13, 9:34PM CST

We would like to build youall some custom deer blinds or stands! This is a project we recently finished! We do all sorts of metal fabrication and welding projects! If you can scribble it on paper, we can tune it and get it built! Try us out! Get a free estimate! Apples to apples, you won't be disappointed! Thanks for looking, and Have a happy holiday!!!!!!!! 
Brian Helms 
Allstate Fabricate Inc. 
832-921-1206 
[email protected]


----------



## capt_joe

This guy just will not quite......Amazing....


----------



## Jack Daniels

Hal01 said:


> It appears the suspect Briam Helms is trying to raise some $$. Check out: http://houston.craigslist.org/rvs/508702032.htmlReply to: [email protected]
> Date: 2007-12-13, 9:34PM CST
> 
> We would like to build youall some custom deer blinds or stands! This is a project we recently finished! We do all sorts of metal fabrication and welding projects! If you can scribble it on paper, we can tune it and get it built! Try us out! Get a free estimate! Apples to apples, you won't be disappointed! Thanks for looking, and Have a happy holiday!!!!!!!!
> Brian Helms
> Allstate Fabricate Inc.
> 832-921-1206
> [email protected]


Is this the peckerwood that stole the truck??? I wonder how much of that in the pics is stolen! Chaps my arse!!!


----------



## Sow Trout

Maybe everyone could give him a call.


----------



## mdmerlin

Congrats on getting your property back, even if it inconveniences you having to re-build. If convicted, I hope Mr. Helms gets everything he deserves. 

I'm actually surprised he didn't contact you offering to sell it to you. Another Darwin candidate? Or posted it on the 2Cool Ads....LOL

Another example of why I like this site so much. Way 2 many good folks here...

Hope the hunt went well!


----------



## koyhoward

Jack Daniels said:


> Is this the peckerwood that stole the truck??? I wonder how much of that in the pics is stolen! Chaps my arse!!!


I think all of that was stolen off of the truck in question! Glad this guy got caught. Thieves are the absolute scum of the earth.


----------



## buckduster

i saw Jeff this morning and he told me Bob shot a 10pt. but we can wait on the story.


----------



## bobl

Hello ,2coolers
I 'am having a problem with the pic's ' but I want too thank you Angilia who feed us great ,Bernardo set us in his best stands,
Paul was the best host you could have. 
Jeff let my son come along and we had a great time together, Jeff has 30k plus
acers and there are more deer than I have ever seen Thank You Paul ,Jeff ,
Bernardo ,and the rest of Jeffs crew, this was more than deserved .
P.S. I did Shoot The Wall Hanger For Me


----------



## bobl

Thanks Jeff


----------



## Belinda

Wow, what a cool reward!! Can't wait to see the pictures!!!


----------



## bobl

Jeff Please tell Marcos thanks for evertyhing. 
I really enjoyed the market.


----------



## bobl

Please send e agian I am not good at this and lost reply


----------



## golden acres

bob, just got back we shot a 185 3/8 out of 13.... you and your son were great, loved having you there..........


----------



## JLC72

Still waiting on the pics of Bob's buck.


----------



## Charles Helm

JLC72 said:


> Still waiting on the pics of Bob's buck.


And now we need to see that 185 too...


----------



## RACER

*tease*

come on with the pics.i have been waiting on the final chapter.it will make the perfect ending to a bad start.
Racer


----------



## Redfishr

deer pics please........


----------



## golden acres

*185 3/8*

here it is


----------



## Redfishr

Wow......


----------



## RockinU

no kiddin wow...


----------



## Charles Helm

Very nice -- thanks for the pic.


----------



## Bret

Man, Thats a heck of a good deer.. Who ever said good deeds dont get rewarded.. 
Congrats!


----------



## fuelish1

DANG, WHAT A DEER!!!! I hope somebody that lives next to me steals yer truck next year so I can come over and shoot a beast like that!!! Congrats on the big deer and for getting that hunting vehicle back home!


----------



## golden acres

guys, that deer was not the deer that bob shot for the info for my truck.... that was a deer that was killed by one of my hunters...... bob shot a mid 140 to 150 class deer I don't have a pic of that deer.... bob should have posted one... I need to ask him to post one of the deer..............SORRY...............


----------



## Viking48

golden acres said:


> guys, that deer was not the deer that bob shot for the info for my truck.... that was a deer that was killed by one of my hunters...... bob shot a mid 140 to 150 class deer I don't have a pic of that deer.... bob should have posted one... I need to ask him to post one of the deer..............SORRY...............


That's a shame - For a buck like that I was thinking about stealing your truck and turning myself in.


----------



## jt2hunt

glad this story ended the way it did.


----------



## CoveredUp

Never the less, still what a great story. You couldnt write up something like that if you tried....thats awesome

good deeds dont go unnoticed.


----------



## Swampus

Bob--Got any pic's or a story???? We would Love to see and hear about it 4 sure Man!!


----------



## Swampus

Well I guess no story or pic's?..............


----------



## JLC72

*Who Built???*

So who built the racks and pop-ups on the truck that was stolen?


----------



## JLC72

Sorry... Just wanting to know who built them..


----------



## mdmerlin

JLC72 said:


> So who built the racks and pop-ups on the truck that was stolen?


Sorry, I can't help myself....JLC72, why Mr. Helms built them, of course! Didn't you see the info on the craigslist ad where he said they manufacture all kinds of stuff? You know, thruth in advertising... :rotfl:


----------



## sotol buster

Man What a story. 
When we get someone to post Bobi's hunting story and some pics , I think I will need to smoke a cigarette!!!
Hey swampa, [post # 78] , WAS that ranchand painted black? Just kidding. I used to have people come up on construction sites offering good deals on tools. When I ask to see their drivers license they would leave pronto [fast].


----------



## golden acres

Mr Helms Built the rack for me but found out that he is a meth head and needed some quick cash ( I guess ) and made an extra Key, when they found the truck the key was in it.... smart guy???????????????


----------



## JLC72

So let me get this right??? He built the stuff for you and then stole it??? Strange, very strange... I think their is probably more to this story than we know. Thanks for the reply anyways..


----------



## golden acres

that is all there is to the story, maybe you need to have him build you a rack and then he can steal it from you and have the cops catch him charge him with 3 felonies and have to file a civil suit to the tune of 10,000.00 that I will win.... but never see for the because he is a meth head and does not have s**t. but a criminal recored.....


----------



## JLC72

Yeah sounds like a pretty big mess. Hope it all works out..


----------

